# Was macht Gentoo so besonders?

## xraver

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren was ihr an Gentoo so besonders findet.

Viele Leute kehren ja auch nach einem Abstecher zu anderen Distributionen wieder zu Gentoo zurück, dafür muss ja auch einen Grund geben.

Nu will ich mal nicht weiter labern sondern mal anfangen die Punkte darstellen warum ich auf Gentoo nicht verzichten möchte;

- der Zugriff auf jede Menge (aktuelle)Software und die Möglichkeit schnell und einfach neue Software hinzuzufügen

- die Möglichkeit sich ein schmales System ohne Ballast zu bauen

- USE-Flags (ich kann bestimmen was drauf soll und was nicht, unter anderen Distributionne nerven einfach "Abhängigkeiten" die man nicht will))

- das init-system gefällt mir - man kann schnell auch mal ein eigenes init-script realisieren

- halbwegs aufgeräumte Config-Dateien

- Eine Saubere und verständliche Dokumentation zu fast allen Themen

- mit einer der wichtigsten Dinge - Die Community wie dieses Forum oder gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## Sourcecode

Ich bin auch schon öfters mal wieder von Gentoo weg zu anderen Distris, aber schnell wiedergekommen.

Hängt einfach damit zusammen das Gentoo exakt das ist was ich will.

Ich mag keine Distris die mich einschränken wie z.b RedHat nach dem Motto "mp3 gibs erstmal nicht musste extra machen" oder generell Binary distris.

Ich mag es ein System komplett individuell für mich von grundauf zusammenzusetzen und zu optimieren, die performance is einfach nich zu verachten.

Klein Schnell und einfach, und da ich nicht erst seid gestern bei Gentoo bin sondern schon über 2 Jahre, brauch ich eben auch keine Manuals oder Howto's mehr für div. Grundgelegene Dinge wie z.b die bedeutung div. spezieller Config Files und Co.

Gentoo ist einfach schnell und einfach wenn man damit umgehen kann, es gibt keine andere Distri die meine Ansprüche so zufrieden stellt wie Gentoo.

Klar Gentoo hat auch seine Macken, grade wenn ich mir den scheiss installer ansehe wie so ein Stück müll es auf die LiveCD geschafft hat, oder die Portage Pflege.

Aber damit muss man eben leben, gibt eben keine Perfekte Distri, aber von allen Distris gefällt mir Gentoo selbst noch am besten.

Und dank der Individuellen Zusammensetzung und "from scratch" ist ein System Backup vernünftig angelegt besser einspielbar als von anderen Distris, ich hab mir da Effizient was zusammengeschustert mit Cronjobs und Co was keine Wünsche mehr offen lässt.

Wenn man mit Gentoo umgehen kann ist es das Claymore unter den Linux Distris, mit der Distri kann man einfach zaubern wenn man sich damit auskennt, es gibt nix schöneres für mich als ein Gentoo (im privateinsatz).

----------

## nikaya

Ich habe nun eingesehen dass Gentoo die für mich optimale Distribution ist und den Widerstand aufgegeben.  :Wink: 

Ich hatte einige Distris nebenher ausprobiert,aber ich bin nunmal ein Gentoo-Junkie.

Gründe?Gibt es viele,auch die die Du aufgezählt hast.Sourcebasiert,Flexibilität,Dokumentation,Community.Einfach das ganze Gesamtkonzept.

----------

## Sourcecode

Und nicht zu vergessen Portage selbst, meiner Meinung nach ist Portage ansich eines der besten Packetmanager wo gibt, auch wenn die Portage pflege selbst mittlerweile grauenhaft ist (und der Portage Code selbst auch zu langsam sprich python  :Wink:  )

Ich finde Portage als Packetverwaltungssystem selbst ist das beste was es so großflächig gibt, wer einmal Portage benutzt hat will nie wieder irgendwas anderes (ODER?  :Wink:  )

Auch APT-Get und Yum können da vom Design her nicht mithalten finde ich.

----------

## think4urs11

pro

- ganz oben die Community, nicht umsonst hab ich deswegen 4k+ posts und bin gerne Mod geworden

- der opt-in Ansatz im Gegensatz zum opt-out der meisten anderen Distries

- kein upgrade 'Zwang' zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten wg. neuer Version der Distri

- die sehr guten Dokus für praktisch alles, sowohl offiziell wie Foren wie Wiki

- für diverse Zwecke absolut enterprisetauglich

- der Lerneffekt

- alles händisch einstellbar, keine versteckten Fallen wg. GUIs ala YaST

contra

- Installer (da ich 'Offizieller' bin spar ich mir meine Meinung lieber)

- so manche Unschönheiten bei Upgrades (mysql, apache, baselayout)

- teils nicht ganz nachvollziehbare Entscheidungen der Entscheider

- schwer im Enterpriseumfeld zu plazieren (keine Zert.; zu viel in Bewegung)

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Installer (da ich 'Offizieller' bin spar ich mir meine Meinung lieber)
> 
> 

 

...warum?  Das wär ja noch schöner wenn man selbst mit Modstatus o.ä nichtmal mehr seine Meinung sagen könnte.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   - Installer (da ich 'Offizieller' bin spar ich mir meine Meinung lieber) ...warum?  Das wär ja noch schöner wenn man selbst mit Modstatus o.ä nichtmal mehr seine Meinung sagen könnte.  

 

Ggf. müßte ich mich dann selbst bannen, so ist es 'politisch korrekt'  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> Und nicht zu vergessen Portage selbst, meiner Meinung nach ist Portage ansich eines der besten Packetmanager wo gibt

 

Wobei es für Gentoo durchaus Alternativen,sprich Paludis oder Pkgcore,gibt.

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> 
> 
> auch wenn die Portage pflege selbst mittlerweile grauenhaft ist (und der Portage Code selbst auch zu langsam sprich python  )
> 
> 

 

Das es nicht an Python liegt beweist Pkgcore (auch in Python geschrieben).Er ist,subjektiv gesehen,beim auflösen von Abhängigkeiten sogar schneller als Paludis.Python ist als Skriptsprache naturgemäß etwas langsamer als kompilierte Sprachen.Aber ich glaube nicht dass ein User es bemerkt.Imho ist es der Code an sich der Portage ausbremst.

Aber das nur nebenbei,ist OT.

----------

## Carlo

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> Klar Gentoo hat auch seine Macken, grade wenn ich mir den scheiss installer ansehe wie so ein Stück müll es auf die LiveCD geschafft hat, oder die Portage Pflege.

 

Zum Installer kann ich nichts sagen, da mich dessen Entwicklung wenig juckt, aber bezüglich Portage sollte jeder, der die Entwicklung verfolgt hat, bemerkt haben, daß sich dessen Pflege und Weiterentwicklung zwischenzeitlich sehr zum Besseren gewendet hat. Also bitte nicht einfach blind auf irgendwas einschlagen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> aber bezüglich Portage sollte jeder, der die Entwicklung verfolgt hat, bemerkt haben, daß sich dessen Pflege und Weiterentwicklung zwischenzeitlich sehr zum Besseren gewendet hat.

 

Absolut einverstanden. Es gab schlicht einen größeren Zeitraum indem der Größenzuwachs von Tree und Userbase Portage beinahe überrollt hat - so zu Zeiten der letzten 2.0.x-Versionen, seitdem kann man damit durchaus wieder glücklich sein.

Sicher gäbe es ggf. 'bessere' grundlegende Designs (z.B. echtes DB-Backend) aber egal wie mans macht optimal wird es nie sein; entweder aufgrund zusätzlich nötiger Abhängigkeiten oder etwas schlechterer Performance, letztlich reden reden wir hier 'nur' von einem Paketinstaller da ist das letzte Eck Performance Nebensache.

[OT ende]

----------

## cryptosteve

Mich reizt an Gentoo, dass ich mir mein System so zusammenstricken kann, wie ich es gerne hätte (USE-Flags + sehr detaillierte Ports (z.B. kde gesplittet in viele Einzelkomponenten). Wie dieses Zusammenstricken realisiert wird, ist mir unterm Strich egal, ich hätte dafür aber gerne einen Paketmanager. Ob der selbst kompiliert oder Binaries installiert, wäre mir selbst wurscht.

----------

## musv

Ok, Gentoo jetzt zu beweihräuchern, ist nicht gerade der Bringer. Ich schreib einfach mal so auf, welche Erfahrungen ich mit anderen Distris machen mußte.

*buntu:Die blöde Sudo-Kacke. Muß man nichts weiter dazu sagen.

Man darf (muß) sich seine Pakete aus verschiedenen Repositories zusammensuchen. Das ist fast wie Raubkopiensuche ähm Softwareinstallation für Windows. 

SSH-Daemon scheint da irgendwie nicht so einfach konfigurierbar zu sein. Zumindest ging das Ding nicht per default und wollte sich auch nicht mit Init-Script starten lassen.

3D-Beschleunigung auf mit 'ner billigen Intel-Graka. Google-Earth verschmierte. Mit nahezu identischer X-Konfiguration funktionierte das 2 Wochen später problemlos unter Gentoo.

Nvidia-Graka-Installation. Das Ding wollte nur mit 60 Hertz. Jegliche Konfiguration in xorg.conf wurde ignoriert

apt-get ist zwar ganz nett aber im Vergleich zu portage ziemlich unübersichtlich

Hab noch keine Einstellungsdatei a lá /etc/conf.d/net gefunden.

Fedora/Scientific-LinuxInstallation von Programmen, die ein Kernel-Modul bauen wollen. Da muß man erst irgendwelche Developer-Pakete installieren, die Kernel-Sourcen suchen, aus dem Kernel-Modul-Bauergebnis ein Installationspaket bauen und das dann installieren. Ohne Anleitung kriegt man sowas nicht gebacken. 

Bin bei Scientific-Linux noch krasser auf die Repository-Probleme gestoßen als bei Ubuntu. Bei SL gibt's kein Amarok, kein Opera, kein Cups-pdf, keinen nvidia-kernel. SL ist wunderbar schnell und einfach zu installieren, es ist auch leicht mit Updates zu versorgen, aber ist einfach nur Scheiße zu konfigurieren, anzupassen und zu erweitern - besonders wenn es mal über die Standardpakete hinausgeht.

Der Nivida-Treiber zerhackt mir die springenden Symbole im KDE beim Starten eines Programms (hab ich nicht sowas ähnliches schon mit Ubuntu erwähnt?)

Die Init-Scripte bei SL sind irgendwie Mist. Man kann den X-Server nicht runterfahren ohne das Runlevel zu wechseln. Sowas wie /etc/init.d/xdm sucht man da vergebens. (Hab das ganze Init.d-Verzeichnis "durchgegrept". Es gibt nichts, was irgendwie nach xorg starten/beenden aussieht)

Um den Nvidia-Treiber zu installieren, wollte ich das X runterfahren (siehe Punkt darüber), abschießen ging auch nicht (startet immer wieder neu), und den Nvidia-Treiber kann man nicht installieren, ohne das X zu beenden.

Wie bei Ubuntu scheint's auch hier keine (brauchbaren) Configdateien für /etc/conf.d/net zu geben. 

Das grafische Paketmanagement-Tool Pirut braucht als Abhängigkeit die Wireless-Tool - Klar, ich benutz im täglichen Leben auch den Regenschirm, um Kartoffeln zu kochen... tolle Logik

Yum ist unbrauchbar.

Für Scientific Linux gibt es so gut wie keine Anleitungen/Tutorials. Fedora bietet etwas mehr Informationen. Da aber die User nicht wirklich in die Materie ihres OS gehen, merkt man schnell, daß die meisten "Lösungen" Workarounds und unsaubere Hacks sind.

Slackware (2004):

Wollte beim Installieren keine extra Bootpartition akzeptieren. Man konnte die Partition zwar erstellen und einbinden. Nach der Installation war das Dateisystem aber vollkommen zerhackt und unbrauchbar. War bei jedem Installationsversuch so

Suse (Version 8.0,  2002)

Positiv: Aufgrund, daß das Ding so grottenschlecht war, bin ich erst zu Gentoo gekommen

Meiner Meinung nach das schlechteste Linux, was mir bisher unter die Finger gekommen ist. (war instabiler und langsamer als mein WinXP, was ich seinerzeit noch hatte. Könnte aber am KDE3.0 beta gelegen haben, mit dem sich Suse8.0 schmückte)

unübersichtliche Configs, da aller per Yast gemacht werden sollte.

Krankheit suseconfig, was man nach jeder manuellen Änderung von Config-Dateien ausführen mußte. 

Alle davon gemeinsam haben:Zuviel Windows-Flair. Ich mag nunmal keine grafischen Konfigurationsprogramme, sondern will wissen wo was steht.

Ignoranz von /opt. Die klatschen alles mögliche in /usr/bin /usr/local/bin /usr/local/irgendwas oder sonstwohin. 

Die Installer sind allesamt beschränkt (Versucht mal die Betriebssysteme auf Reiser4 zu installieren.)

Ich will nicht in meiner Softwareauswahl beschränkt sein. Und wenn ich ein Closed-Source-Paket haben will, dann will ich das auch installieren können (Bsp: Nvidia-Treiber, Opera).

Wozu braucht man verschiede Linux-Versionen (Ubuntu Feisty Fawn, Debian Sarge Etch, Scientific 4.0, 5.0, 5.5)?

Trotz daß Gentoo ziemlich zeitraubend ist und durchaus auch seine Macken hat, war alles andere, was mir bisher an Distributionen untergekommen ist, nicht sonderlich berauschend.

----------

## Necoro

Gentoo ist die Distri meiner Wahl, weil:

Ich viele Sachen konfigurieren kann bis mir schwindlig wird

Ich einfach zum Zeitvertreib ein Qt-Update starten und beim Kompilieren zusehen kann

Ich für Programme, für die kein Ebuild existiert schnell eins schreiben kann und es so in den normalen Prozess integrieren kann (wenn ich da an die Rumsauerei in Binärdistris zzgl selber kompilierter Programme denke ... *brr*)

Die Doku großartig ist

Mein System verdammt stabil läuft

Man sehr viel lernt - und dieser Prozess auch irgendwie nie aufhört  :Wink: 

Aber es gibt auch ein paar Cons:

Manchmal braucht man mal schnell ein Paket ... und hat denn keine Lust zu warten  :Wink: 

Politik

Politik

Politik

----------

## UTgamer

Die Klarheit wie und wo etwas aufgebaut wird ist in Gentoo einzigartig (Beschreibungen und Wikis dazu).

Ich kann meinen Vorrednern in fast allen Teilen zustimmen.

Mein persöhnlicher Grund:

In einer Quellen basierten Distribution kann ich mitverfolgen was wie wohin installiert wird.

Für mich ist Glaubwürdigkeit und Sicherheit entscheident, auch wenn nicht alle Bugs die in Sicherheitsmeldungen veröffentlicht werden, direkt gefixt werden kann man wenn man sich betroffen fühlt ja auch noch direkt selbst helfen.

Ich will wissen was bei mir mit welchen Abhängigkeiten (USE-Flags) läuft und woher ich die Sourcen mit/ohne Checksummen bekomme. Es ist einfach das Vertrauen welches ich in Gentoo gefunden habe.

Da kann ich nur sagen:

Danke Gentoo

[OT]

Ich hatte mich häufiger mit Datenschutz in Firmen beschäftigt, ebenfalls lese ich sehr viel über Datenschutz bei Regierungsorganisationen, und solche Meldungen sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93807

http://www.focus.de/digital/computer/chip-exklusiv

Diese Fälle führe ich ebenfalls auf Datenschutzmißachtungen zurück, der gläserne Bürger (sie tun es einfach):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-570484.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-562220-highlight-.html

Ohne Gentoo könnte ich fast keinem Rechnersystem mehr vertrauen.

Nie wieder Binarpakete als Fertigsystem (einzelne Anwendungen OK).

----------

## Anarcho

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ok, Gentoo jetzt zu beweihräuchern, ist nicht gerade der Bringer. Ich schreib einfach mal so auf, welche Erfahrungen ich mit anderen Distris machen mußte.
> 
> *buntu:Die blöde Sudo-Kacke. Muß man nichts weiter dazu sagen.
> 
> Man darf (muß) sich seine Pakete aus verschiedenen Repositories zusammensuchen. Das ist fast wie Raubkopiensuche ähm Softwareinstallation für Windows. 
> ...

 

Also das kann ich so nun auch nicht stehen lassen. Ich selber verwende ausschliesslich Gentoo, habe aber ubuntu bei meiner Frau laufen.

1. Was hat das Repository mit Raupkopien zu tun?

2. SSH Daemon muss separat installiert werden, per Default ist er nicht drauf

3. Keine Ahnung, nicht probiert

4. Keine Ahnung, nicht probiert

5. stimmt

6. /etc/networks (oder ähnlich, aussem Kopf)

Nichts destostrotz: Gentoo bietet mir mehr Freiheit und vor allem Versionsunabhängigkeit.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Ok, Gentoo jetzt zu beweihräuchern, ist nicht gerade der Bringer. Ich schreib einfach mal so auf, welche Erfahrungen ich mit anderen Distris machen mußte.
> 
> *buntu:Man darf (muß) sich seine Pakete aus verschiedenen Repositories zusammensuchen. Das ist fast wie Raubkopiensuche ähm Softwareinstallation für Windows. 
> 
> apt-get ist zwar ganz nett aber im Vergleich zu portage ziemlich unübersichtlich
> ...

 

Ich nutze auch ein Debian als Lernsystem.

Zu 1. hab ich verstanden was er meint. Es ist das Verhalten zu dem man genötigt wird. Ich mußte um Opera, Seamonkey, Conky, Videosoftware, ... Pakete zu finden, das Internet mit Suchmaschinen absuchen als wenn man wie in Windows nach Schwarzkopien suchen muß. Foren, Wikis, ... man sucht und sucht nach den fertigen Paketen um das passende Repository in seinen Paktmanager eintragen zu können. Die Verläßlichkeit der Repositories von den dann man nie zuvor in seinem Leben gehört hat erinnert an das Vertrauen von Windows-Schwarzkopien.  :Wink: 

Zu 5. stimme zu

Zu 6. /etc/networks ist richtig, ich zeige mal was dort bei mir drinnen steht, obwohl ich sauber ins Netz damit komme:

```
default      0.0.0.0

loopback   127.0.0.0

link-local   169.254.0.0
```

Da findet sich auch die Adresse für Zeroconf (Avahi) drinnen, das Netzwerk wird einfach live beim starten entdeckt. Deren Netzwerkerkennung basiert auf Zeroconf, du mußt selbst eigentlich nichts mehr machen.

Für mich ein Grund es nur selten zu verwenden um einfach manchmal nur etwas nachzusehen wenn ich gefragt werde.

Was mich bei Debian derzeit noch tierisch nervt, ist deren Politik zu verschleiern welche Version gerade installiert wird.

Zur Zeit installiert die Minimalinstall-CD "Feisty" die normale Install-CD "Etch". Als Etch ganz neu war installierte die Minimal-CD (= identisch dieselbe) einfach "Etch" gefunden warum die bei Kunden später "Feisty" installiert habe ich nirgends.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Es benutzerfreundlich.  Es hat eine ungewöhnlich gute aktive Community. Die sich fast um alles kümmert, sofern es im Portage ist und manchmal auch darüber hinaus weiterhelfen kann. :) Seid ihr noch nie durch fast ausgestorbene Foren gewandert, welche lediglich zu einem Programm Hilfestellung bieten? 

Sollten dann doch mal alle offline sein, weil sie irgendwelche Treffen, Kongresse, oder Burning Man-Festivals besuchen - hat man immer noch diese wirklich umfangreiche Dokumentation. Die einem darüber hinaus auch beibringt sich selbst zu helfen. Sie ist eben kein: "klick x klick y klick z"! Sondern so schön Tipp das/dies ein, stell diese Parameter hier soundso ein, weil ... Sie bleibt einem die Begründung selten Schuldig.

Es funktioniert einfach gut!

Wenn es dann doch nicht funktioniert bekommt man von Portage oder beim Kompilieren hinweise und kann der Sache auf den Grund gehen. Noch bevor man lediglich ein Programm installiert hat das sich dann vielleicht ohne direkte Rückmeldung verabschiedet. Es ist einfach Tatsache, das ich ein Problem unter Gentoo schneller gelöst habe, als bei den anderen Linux-Distributionen.

Dazu kommt noch die Transparenz, dank des vorliegenden Quellcodes, welche für mich sehr wichtig ist.  Es wird einem gleich viel bewusster.. das man die Möglichkeit hat in den Quellcode zu blicken, dessen Programme man grade zusammen gebaut hat. Man muss nicht Stundenlang nach dem Code in genau dieser Version auf irgendwelchen Servern suchen. Sondern wirft einen Blick ins entsprechende Verzeichnis der Festplatte.

Außerdem kann man sich so bei einer "akuten Sicherheitslücke" selber helfen, sofern man weiß was man da macht.

Mfg Chris

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren was ihr an Gentoo so besonders findet.
> 
> Viele Leute kehren ja auch nach einem Abstecher zu anderen Distributionen wieder zu Gentoo zurück, dafür muss ja auch einen Grund geben.
> ...

 

Bei mir trifft das alles zu  :Wink: 

Leider ist Gentoo im Produktiv Einsatz noch nicht ganz so gut geeignet, da muss ich immer kämpfen, damit ich Gentoo auf eine (produktive) Maschine installieren darf. Im Privat Bereich finde ich Gentoo einfach sehr einfach zu bedienen. Die ganzen Skripten, die man hat, um Updates durchzuführen, init.d-Skripte Verwaltung, Kernel-Modul Konfiguration, etc. sind einfach unschlagbar. Bis heute kenne ich keine Distri, die das so einfach macht, wie Gentoo.

----------

## jkoerner

SuSe 6.x war noch ganz nett, 8.0 eine Katastrophe, ab Debian Woody hab' ich 'ne ganze Menge gelernt und für meine Bedürfnisse immer selbst .deb-Pakete gebaut. Gentoo lag näher an meinen Ansprüchen an ein UNIX-ähnliches System. Wobei ich UNIX auf'm Desktop für deplaziert halte. Aber jedem das Seine.

Das Forum hier ist erwachsen wenn man es mit anderes Distri-Foren vergleicht. Das Wiki wird z.B. in debianforum.de immer wieder lobenswert erwähnt.

Binärbasierte Distributionen erinnern mich irgendwie immer an "Friss oder stirb!". Und ich mag keinen vorgekauten Kram...

----------

